# using 24pin motherboard with 20 pin psu



## ste2425 (May 31, 2008)

hi i have as seen in my spec a Biostar gf7050v-m7 motherboard (wat was on the box) i have at the moment no actual graphics card just a cheap one built into the motherboard and was wondering is there a way to fit my 20 pin psu socket on the motherboard just so it can be used? there'l be no hard core gaming or out untill i get a new psu i just want to be able to use the computer I have a intel dual core proccessor so i dnt wanna be frying it reali. But as i said i just want to be able to run the machine, there will not be any demanding work untill i get a new psu and graphics card.

al help will be appriciated
ste


----------



## sneekypeet (May 31, 2008)

yes plugging it in will run the mobo...they do make 20pin to 24pin adapters if you are really worried about it.

I have bench tested mobo's with a 20pin PSU with no issues!


----------



## ste2425 (May 31, 2008)

hi what do you mean mobo? and which way coz it will have socket let spare on either side or a combination of the two side if you get what im trying to say.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 31, 2008)

ok mobo= motherboard.

if you look carefully the 20pin plug goes in tho the slots in the motherboard only one way....the pins are shaped...look closer!


----------



## ste2425 (May 31, 2008)

O right thanks, and what i mean is even the right way round there's 20 pins on the connector but 24 on the motherboard so there will be 4 on the motherboard that are not used. I just wondered where do i plug it in. With the spare sockets on the right of my psu connector or left


----------



## sneekypeet (May 31, 2008)

thats what I mean by look at it.....the plug ends are shaped...squares for some and squares with trimmed corners for the others...it should only go in one way!










see how both have shape to the pins in question...it should go only one way!


----------



## ste2425 (Jun 9, 2008)

sorryfor the late reply, and a right i get you now sorry bout the confusion and thanks for the help


----------

